# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  New upgrades coming to Negril.com!

## Rob

Negril.com is pleased to announce that we will be having some major changes coming during the next few months. None of them are Earth shattering, but will be upgrades to improve the use and flow of Negril.com.

On the technical side, we will be moving to a new server platform which should increase the speed. It will also allow us to have a dedicated IP address which will allow for a "secure" notification on your browser. As always, we have protected and encrypted your personal information so it has been secure. The "secure" aspect will address the upcoming notification standards on browsers. Nothing else will be effected.

Because the JTB has relaxed the requirements for lodging, we will now be able to offer the smaller guest houses and rooms available around the island. This will be introduced in our new comprehensive "Where To Stay" section.

There are more changes coming, so before we implement them, if you have any ideas you would like to suggest, please feel free to post or PM me with your thoughts!

Thank you for your support over the last 22 years!

Rob

----------


## Rob

The new server migration was accomplished last night. It seems to have gone successfully. More changes on the way!

We will keep you updated!

----------

